# The Amplified Bible



## wsw201 (Nov 3, 2003)

Is anyone familiar with the Amplified Bible? What do you think of it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

I have one. 

I refer to it from time to time.

It can offer a different perspective sometimes.


----------



## JohnV (Nov 3, 2003)

Aye? what was that? Can you turn it up a bit?
(Couldn't resist.)


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 4, 2003)

[quote:d6e4f70924][i:d6e4f70924]Originally posted by JohnV[/i:d6e4f70924]
Aye? what was that? Can you turn it up a bit?
(Couldn't resist.) [/quote:d6e4f70924]

:roll:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 4, 2003)

what different perspective does it offer is it as striking as the Newo world Order translation by JW?

blade


----------



## brymaes (Nov 18, 2003)

I used to use the Ampllified in high school, but then discovered a love for the Authorized Version.

My youth pastor hated the Amplified. He sat me down and started teaching me Greek so that I would stop using it.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 25, 2005)

Any other thoughts on this? I've been wondering lately whether or not most of the elaborations in it are trustworthy, as I used to have one, but don't remember much about it.


----------



## daveb (Jan 25, 2005)

The Amplified Bible gets its name from the editors attempt at providing a full expression to meaning of the original text by using dashes, brackets, italics, etc. to highlight or "amplify" some thoughts/expressions. Because of this the Amplified Bible is part commentary because the editors choose to amplify some things and not others. At times some of these magnifications in the Amplified are not justified in the original text and other times it is redundant because one English word is enough to carry the meaning of the original text. Although it claims to be free from prejudice and private interpretation when you do this kind of exegetical decision making it cannot be.

I would not recommend the Amplified Bible because of these reasons. Give me something closer to the straight text.


----------

